
Khan Academy React Coding Style Guides - tilt
https://github.com/Khan/style-guides/blob/master/style/react.md
======
kentor
80 character limit, yet uses 4 space indentation instead of 2. My advice: Use
2 space indentation.

I do like the `handleEvent` convention.

